# Málaga Childrens' Home



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

LIVE 
- the ex pat charity supporting the Malaga Children's Home - is holding a fundraising party day in Torrox Costa at the El Ancla beach restaurant on Saturday 18 April starting at 1pm until late.

Some of the best live bands around : Not to Fall, E1-11, Broken English, Chameleon, Silver Fox, and More will provide the music and there is an opportunity to see CAR 1, the hottest new addition to four wheels on the Costa del Sol. A dance demonstration by Energya, side shows, bouncy castle, craft stall, and more will provide entertainment for all ages.

Brian Marsh, chairman of LIVE said: "Everyone is welcome to join in the fun of the day. We believe we have something for everyone to enjoy at the same time as raising much-needed funds for the Children's Home in Malaga. We expect a big turn out but the more the merrier".

In addition to live entertainment and old style fête attractions, there will be a BBQ running throughout the day and, of course, the El Ancla bar.
LIVE has been supporting the Children's Home - La Ciudad de los Niños - for five years. LIVE pays for days out for the children, has helped to refurbish the dormitories, and is fundraising to provide a new pool for the home that has lost most of its sports facilities to the new motorway construction.

SUPPORT L.I.V.E. AND HELP LIVE TO HELP 

THE CHILDRENS HOME 

COME ON DOWN TO TORROX COSTA 

AND ENJOY A FUN FILLED DAY WITH US ALL 

You will find El Ancla on the old N340a coast road as you drive east leaving Torrox Costa in the direction of Nerja.

Los Internationales Viven en España
Calle Jaen, Edf Jaen, Local 5
Rincón de la Victoria
29730 MALAGA

Tel 952 403048

Web www.live-spain.org


OK guys, who is up for this? I hope JoJo will rip herself from nude beach volleyball or whatever she was up to today, that the Taliban will not think it beneath them to venture to our southern shores, that XTreme will bring a few donkeys to offer donkey rides on the beach and that anybody else in the area will come out to play. If you cannot attend I know the organiser Brian Marsh would be gratfeul for any items/pledges or whatever for the auctions and raffles and on a more practical front if any of you can promote this on any other Andalucian forums he would be grateful. 

I will be there and hope to see as many of you as possible. 

Come on guys. Who is up for throwing sponges at XTreme - half man, half sex machine? Just can't decide which bit is which.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhhhmmm, I might venture over there, if I can find it????????? I have no sense of direction! Is it possible for you to provide a map Steve?

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"You will find El Ancla on the old N340a coast road as you drive east leaving Torrox Costa in the direction of Nerja." 
or
http://www17.mappy.com/sid9QqyPhKbJ...d=petrol&ifcost=0&idev=euro&ireimb=0&x=21&y=3

Remember the "3" LOL 

or if you ask me nicely and promise 

(a) not to play nude beach volleyball again 
(b) get tipsy again
(c) burn the BBQ again 

I will offer to drive you there.


----------

